# will he be happy?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Mortimore, my betta, used to live in a 2.5 gallon tank until i got marzookee, my DP, who then got morty's tank because it was cycled. Now Morty lives in a 2 gallon bowl. Will he like this setup? If i really have to I'll shell out another $10 and get another 2.5 gallon next time I'm at the pet store but then i'd have to buy a bag of gravel and decor so it would cost around $20. Do you think its worth it? Morty lived in that tank for 2 months and before that he live in a vase at my friend's house, he's 2 and a half years old


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Bettas can live in about any size tank really. I am sure he will be fine and wont mind. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

he should be fine for now altough he would appreacate a new tank...must...not ...go...on...a...rant...about...bettas...grrrrrr


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh... I think that with $10, you can buy a 10 gal or more?
That's the price I found at PetsMart... Im not sure about the individual oetshops around... 
If so... rather than getting a 2.5 gal tank... take a 10gal!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

solarton-Trust me i to hate the conditions most chain store keep bettas in but I was forced to move my betta to a bowl which is still large but enough Morty is only 3" with fins and the bowl is 13" around

Maxpayne Ihp-I could get a 10 gallon with $8 but my parents would get really mad at me and would start ranting about how i have to many 10 gallons so I'd never set it up but if i get a 2.5 they'll just say well it's small tank so i guess it's ok.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol i wasnt referring to you just thinking about other bettas but anyway good luck with him


----------

